# 6 week old chicks knee or hip dislocated



## Dave7943 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hi I’m new to chickenforum, but I have a 6 week old buff Orpington chick that has either broke its leg or dislocated its right hip or knee. It was walking but had a bad limp and it right foot was bent inward so it was stepping on its left foot when it took steps, but now it can’t even stand up, it’s eating and drinking just fine and seems in good health, but I don’t know what I should do about it’sleg. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You could cast it and see if that helps. Otherwise, I don't know what to say. Or restrict his movement in a small area. Anyone other chick of yours having a leg problem? Did you get other chicks with this one? Do you have chickens?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!!!Do you have a good chicken vet?Take her in or put her down.Broken bones can get infected and kill,she can't run or protect herself and is probably in a lot of pain.Chickens usually hide the illnesses because the other chickens will kill a sick/injured flock mate.PS-don't grab a chicken by the leg,they dislocate or break very easily.


----------

